

The truth is out: money is just an IOU - route66
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/mar/18/truth-money-iou-bank-of-england-austerity

======
route66
The BoE document linked in the text:
[http://www.bankofengland.co.uk/publications/Documents/quarte...](http://www.bankofengland.co.uk/publications/Documents/quarterlybulletin/2014/qb14q102.pdf)
("Money creation in the modern economy")

~~~
JetSpiegel
It's a mystery how writing about such an interesting theme can be so dry and
witless. Good lord, it's like eating cardboard.

Donning my tinfoil hat for a moment, I can only conclude that this is made on
purpose so that the vast majority of the public can be manipulated with all
the crap we see on TV.

